# Help with SS use on a wood deck



## SteveKoz (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi. Looking at the simplicty 1222ee to use as a backup and mainly for the wife to clean off the deck. Never used a SS blower before. Will the scraping bar on the bottom of the blower catch on nail heads? This is a problem when using a shovel and thinking it's going to be with a SS. Also, will a SS cause damage to the deck since the ruber does contact the surface. Thinking the simplicity 24" 2 stage might be a better machine but thinking it might be too big for a deck. Looking for thoughts.
Appreciate any help..
Thanks!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Steve, welcome aboard! I think all the things you mention could be a concern/problem in terms of damaging and scratching the wood up. I think if you could find a lightweight machine, possibly one of these electric Toros, and fit a new scraper bar, you may minimize problems.

As an aside, I had roller wheels fitted to my 2 stage machine and used that on the wooden deck. It did a great job and I had no collateral damage.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

The scraper bar on this model is NOT adjustable (for cement only). It WILL hit the nail heads. 
The rubber paddles will scrape against the deck, but you can control the amount of force used. It you were to use a lot of force (lift up on the handles to clear heavy snow) and it stayed in-place for any length of time, yes, it will abrade the top surface of the wood.
(This model is also old-stock, discontinued).
All of the single-stage models I've owned (have on for sale currently - waiting for the right snow) need to have the scrapper bar in-contact with the ground to make it work properly. Otherwise it becomes difficult to control.

You may have to got to a small, power-driven model due to your circulstances; or go out and pound the nails down ;-)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

leaf blowers work on decks. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## SteveKoz (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Do you think the 2 stage machine will damage the deck? The only part that comes in contact with the deck is the skid shoes. I suppose they could scrape the deck. My concern with the 2 stage is that it might be too much machine for a deck? On the driveway with 4" or so of snow I would run my 2 stage Simplicity at postion 4 to scoop up snow and keep the hopper full. Seemed to work better when kept well fed. Might just be my machine since it is in for servicing due to poor show throwing so maybe you can throw snow efficiently with a 2 stage going slow? 

Putting skid shoes or something on the SS to lift up the scrape plate is going to allow a gap on the bottom of the machine and the paddles will be throwing snow under the unit.. OK so it would only be up about 1/4 inch so might not be a big issue.. 

We do bang down any nails that the shovel catches.. but there always seems to be more nails..  

My dealer has a few of the 1222EE's in stock. I heard it was new for 2014 but with the plant moving locations they are hard to get. 

I read where people said these units are great for sidewalks, decks and kennels, etc.. Not sure why I"m parinoid about this SS unit.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

why in the name of ZEUS would you try to get a 200 plus pound machine on a deck.


----------



## SteveKoz (Nov 17, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> why in the name of ZEUS would you try to get a 200 plus pound machine on a deck.


That's obvious.. To throw snow as far as possible.  12' high with a 30' throw capacity will build a snow igloo in the next town over...

I felt weird about getting a snow blower for the deck in the first place. 16x32 is big but not huge. Problem is I built garden boxes along the outside edge of the deck last year so now we have to lift and throw every shovel. Was tough last winter. THought a snow blow would make life easier AND have a backup in case the big unit dies or needs service or something. Never owned a SS blower thought to give it a try but the Tim Allen in me keeps thinking biger is better. 2 stage better then singe. That plus everything else mentioned above about damaging the deck, hitting nail heads, etc.. Thought would be to wrestle it up when the first storm is coming and wrestle it down at the end of the season.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Steve, you can find these cheap Toro electrics on CL for $20 or so. It may meet your expectations.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

For about 4 years now I have run a toro 1800 power curve (electric) on my deck. Works good, but it will hang up on nail pops. In the fall I put my arse on the deck, grab the jar o moonshine, and start hammering. Then I get my extension cord out, drape it over the deck (this way it freezes straight) then I'm good to go. 

This summer I added a Toro power shovel, and that works pretty good also. Superedge 88 even did a you tube video last week using his power shovel on his deck. I would post the link, but my little chrome book does have its draw backs.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

liftoff1967 said:


> Works good, but it will hang up on nail pops. In the fall I put my arse on the deck, grab the jar o moonshine, and start hammering. .


Yup , I know that feeling and I'm hunting those nails myself each fall. I'm going to break down and do screws soon.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

There was a model that Ariens made in the 80's or 90's that was a super small 2 stage snowblower. Maybe one of the ariens guys can help me out with remembering the model number. Would be good for what you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

superedge88 said:


> There was a model that Ariens made in the 80's or 90's that was a super small 2 stage snowblower. Maybe one of the ariens guys can help me out with remembering the model number. Would be good for what you're trying to accomplish.


Don't know the model number, but they called it a "metro". They also had the 2+2 that was some type of hybrid single stage / 2 stage.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The Ariens was a 937000 series.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I believe that the 2+2 is what I'm thinking of Shryp.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I run my Gibson 2 stage machines on my boardwalks all of the time, no problem. Skids are set for a gravel driveway.

Pete


----------

